#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Как воспитать детей буддистами?

## Шагдар

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом по буддийскому воспитанию в не-буддийской среде. Как Вам удалось привести своих детей к Дхарме? Благодаря чему Ваши дети сохраняют Прибежище, когда их одноклассники и друзья не буддисты? Как Ваши дети адаптируются, не тяготясь инаковостью? (Прежде всего, интересует ситуация, когда буддизм не является этнической традицией.) Если у Вас есть опыт буддийского воспитания, или Вы можете рассказать о нём на примере знакомых, друзей - сделайте это, пожалуйста, даже долгое время спустя после открытия этой темы.

Пема Дролкар прислала хорошую ссылку: 
*http://vkontakte.ru/club9474706*
Буддийские семьи вконтакте.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не собюираюсь своего ребенка делать буддисткой.  И приводить ее к Дхарме, если она сама, видя меня и имея доступ к сангхе, не выказывает такого желания. Она подрастет и, если у нее достаточно благой кармы и заслуг, станет буддисткой по собственному выбору. Принимать Прибежище я ее заставлять не собираюсь. И вообще считаю, что стремление с юных лет к буддизму есть только у особых детей. Например, у тхулку. Для начала ей надо испытать невыносимое страдание и удрученность самсарой. А для нее мир пока еще богат всякими удовольствиями и красками :Smilie: 

В среде буддистов принято давать детям тибетские имена, разглядывать у них особые способности и прочее. Думаю, многие родители слишком много придают этому значения. Я видела много таких детей последние 15 лет, мало кто из них оправдал пока ожидания :Smilie:  Буддизм - это ДОБРОВОЛЬНЫЙ И ОСОЗНАННЫЙ ВЫБОР. Только так. Не тяните своего ребенка в буддизм. Просто будьте хорошим примером во всем, и хорошим буддистом сами. 

Что касается ДХАРМЫ, то я страюсь ей привить понимание причинно-следственной связи, понимание благого и неблагого и уважение к другим существам, непричинение им вреда. Думаю, на данном этапе этого ей вполне достаточно. Ей 12 лет. Она - католик, поскольку живет в католической среде. К тибетским ламам тоже ходит. Но стремления молиться и постоянно посещать ритуалы и мессы у нее нет.

 С инаковостью я не стараюсь бороться, потому что эта "инаковость" есть во всем у каждого существа. Я ее учу уважать других за их "инаковость" и в то же время понимать и собственную ценность. И делать правильный выбор. И никогда не заставляю ее фальшивить и подстраиваться под то, что она не принимает, если она ведет себя нравственно и правильно в общем смысле.

Ну, она хорошая, сострадательная и добросовестная девочка. С хорошим пониманием причинно-следственной связи :Smilie:

----------

Kamal (08.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (08.02.2011), Sergio (07.01.2011), Александр Кеосаян (16.07.2012), Буль (21.02.2011), Дордже (06.01.2011), Иван Петров (08.01.2011), Иилья (08.01.2011), У-мин (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ребенку нужна любовь. Прежде всего постоянная и безусловная любовь родителей..
Уважение к его личности. Важно не испортить то, что уже есть хорошего в ребенке, осознавать это  и с уважением и благодарностью к этому относиться - к положит. качествам ребенка и к нему самому. Ибо это его заслуги из прошлых жизней.
И еще нужно жить самим так, как хочешь ребенка научить, чтобы жил.. Т.е., чтобы слова родителей соотвествовали их делам, ибо деть будет делать так как делают родители, а не так, как они говорят как надо поступать детю  :Smilie: 
Я бы еще научила ребенка делать каждое дело хорошо. Одно дело делать одновременно и делать его как можно лучше, но не стараться кого-то этим удивить или угодить кому-то. А для себя. Просто делать любое дело основательно и хорошо..
Научила бы самоуважению, чувству собственного достоинства и здравому смыслу.. Т.е., напомнила бы об этом опять в школьном возрасте.. В переходном особенно..
А про воспитание в Дхарме лучше Святейшества не скажешь  :Smilie: 

Такие мысли на тему пока что  :Smilie:

----------

Sergio (07.01.2011), Буль (21.02.2011), Дордже (06.01.2011), Ната (07.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот тут же была ссылка о том, 

"Как мы должны растить наших детей". ЕС Сакья Тризин:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvT_Zy7pSbw

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.01.2011), Дордже (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот тут же была ссылка о том, 
> 
> "Как мы должны растить наших детей". ЕС Сакья Тризин:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvT_Z...eature=related



Ссылка не работает.

----------


## Маша_ла

А теперь?  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.01.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Ей 12 лет. Она - католик, поскольку живет в католической среде.


Спасибо Вам за ответ. С такой позицией не спорю; и выбор Вашей дочери - её суверенное право. Хотелось бы, так же, услышать буддистов, чьи дети приняли и сохранили Прибежище. 

Есть ли у кого-нибудь из уважаемых форумчан такой опыт?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шагдар, Вы должны бы понимать главное: НЕЛЬЗЯ НИКОГО СДЕЛАТЬ БУДДИСТОМ, если этот человек сам не стремится к этому. Можно только помочь ему накопить благие заслуги для встречи с Учением. Ребенок, занимающийся буддизмом и сознательно принявший Прибежище, не чувствует себя ущемленным ни в чем. Я знаю маленьких ринпоче и детей буддистов. Ни у одно из них не было проблем с другой средой. Никто из них, раз приняв Прибежише в Трех Драгоценностях, его не оставил.




> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом по буддийскому воспитанию в не-буддийской среде. .)


Вы хотите воспитать своего ребенка буддистом? Он что, родился в буддиской стране и принял Прибежище в раннем возрасте неосознанно?




> Как Вам удалось привести своих детей к Дхарме?


Хорошо их воспитывая. Нравственно. Что же касается конкретных основ Учения - заставлять их изучать невозможно. Надо правильно понимать причинно-следственную связь. Буддизм - добровольное дело.




> Благодаря чему Ваши дети сохраняют Прибежище, когда их одноклассники и друзья не буддисты?


А разве есть какие-то гонения? Вообще совершенно необязательно говорить всем, что ты буддист и принял Прибежище. Тот же, кто сознательно принял Прибежище, не оставляет его - это серьезное нарушение. См. Ламрим Цонкапы. Тот, кто принял Прибежище неосознанно, в детстве, может его оставить только не понимая качества Трех Драгоценностей. Если Вы их разъясняете, а Вас не слушают, ребенок - не буддист. И заставлять его неправильно.




> Как Ваши дети адаптируются, не тяготясь инаковостью? (Прежде всего, интересует ситуация, когда буддизм не является этнической традицией


Вы вообще о чем? Разве буддизм - это что-то такое, что нельзя активно применять в любой ситуации? Разве это не просто правильный взгляд на реальность? Какая инаковость, если все люди рассматриваются, как страдающие существа с кармой и аффектами?

Думаю, почитайте Вы и сами Ламрим Цонкапы. Там в первом томе все прекрасно разъяснено по поводу Прибежища, качеств сосуда и прочее. Я выше написала, что нужна УДРУЧЕННОСТЬ САМСАРОЙ, чтобы придти к Четырем Благородным Истинам. Без этого человек не станет буддистом. Этот ВЫБОР каждый делает сам. СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО. Потнимая качества Трех Драгоценностей и ЦЕЛЬ - Пробуждение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Шагдар, Вы должны бы понимать главное: НЕЛЬЗЯ НИКОГО СДЕЛАТЬ БУДДИСТОМ, если этот человек сам не стремиться к этому. Можно только помочь ему накопить благие заслуги для встречи с Учением.


Согласен. Нельзя сделать и католиком. Многим католикам, однако, успешно удаётся передать детям самое важное, самое ценное для них. Меня интересует аналогичный опыт простых буддистов в _даре Дхармы_. "Помня с состраданием о других существах, вести их к такому же положению - _приобщать к Прибежищу_, по возможности, и других существ, из любви к ним" Ламрим Чже Цонкапы, 100а. Странно было бы не помнить с состраданием о своих детях, не приобщать детей к Прибежищу: поэтому, я открыл тему о буддийском воспитании. Оно имеет право на существование, здесь нам не о чем спорить. Вы называете это "помочь накопить благие заслуги", я называю "воспитать" - но говорим мы об одном и том же. Давайте вернёмся к теме топика.

Интересуют искусные средства, которые кому-то из простых буддистов помогли приобщить к Прибежищу ребёнка: так, что ребёнок действительно принял Прибежище и остался буддистом.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Мы должны быть Такими < классными > и < опупенными >, что бы наши дети или внуки захотели быть на нас похожими. А это требует от нас БОЛЬШОЙ ЛЮБВИ И МУДРОСТИ, которую все мы пытаемся в себе взрастить. Но дорога далека...
Наверное важно не напароть ошибок навящивостью и ожиданиями и надеждами.
Есть общие морально-человеческие принципы, есть живость ума и восприятия, есть открытость и даверие к жизни. Если наши дети будут друзьями себе и окружающим, это будет уже много!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Мы должны быть Такими < классными > и < опупенными >, что бы наши дети или внуки захотели быть на нас похожими.


Удалось ли это на практике кому-нибудь из нас? 
Если да, каким именно образом?

----------


## Dondhup

Мне удалось "воспитать" маму  :Smilie: 

Для Славы - все таки для тог чтобы воспитать своих детей на личном примере в буддийском ключе хорошо бы самому стать буддистом  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Детей же к Прибежищу кроме особых случаев лучше не приводить, сами придут если будет соответствующая карма.
У меня был печальны опыт одной семьи где отец и мать были буддистами и старались сделать буддистами детей, кончилось печально - семья распалась, мать ушла в православие.

----------

Кавамото (08.01.2011), Сергей Хос (07.01.2011), Слава Эркин (07.01.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Мне удалось "воспитать" маму 
> 
> Для Славы - все таки для тог чтобы воспитать своих детей на личном примере в буддийском ключе хорошо бы самому стать буддистом


Полностью с Вами согласен.
Один замок могут открывать несколько ключей.
Да, у нас разный взгляд на ключи.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Удалось ли это на практике кому-нибудь из нас? 
> Если да, каким именно образом?


Я вижу, что моему Учителю удалось ( у него мальчик 14 и девочка10 лет ), но как?.. Он такой человек. Думаю что прежде всего личным примером.

----------


## Dondhup

> Полностью с Вами согласен.
> Один замок могут открывать несколько ключей.
> Да, у нас разный взгляд на ключи.


Есть же канонический взгляд. Согласно которому есть характеристика Учителя Махаяны и тем более Учителя Ваджраяны. Другие "ключи" просто не откроют дверь  :Smilie:

----------


## Fyodor

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом по буддийскому воспитанию в не-буддийской среде. .)


Открыто практикуем при ребенке (мальчик 6 лет, начинали когда ему еще только 3 было) В квартире соответствующие изображения и статуэтки. Ребенок очень положительно реагирует, любит подражать ламам, читает мантры, "медитирует"  :Embarrassment: 

Не считаю зазорным влиять на его выбор. Если не мы то кто? Г-н Кураев и ОПК ему подскажут куда двигаться?

----------

Ersh (07.01.2011), Sergio (07.01.2011), Sforza (07.01.2011), Кавамото (08.01.2011), Шагдар (07.01.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> . 
> Что касается ДХАРМЫ, то я страюсь ей привить понимание причинно-следственной связи, понимание благого и неблагого и уважение к другим существам, непричинение им вреда. Думаю, на данном этапе этого ей вполне достаточно. Ей 12 лет. Она - католик, поскольку живет в католической среде. К тибетским ламам тоже ходит. Но стремления молиться и постоянно посещать ритуалы и мессы у нее нет.


А как так получилось, что Вы буддист, а дочь в 12 лет христианка?  :EEK!: 
Сделать сознательный выбор в 12 лет она не могла, значит за нее и за Вас решили  местные власти и школа...

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Есть же канонический взгляд. Согласно которому есть характеристика Учителя Махаяны и тем более Учителя Ваджраяны. Другие "ключи" просто не откроют дверь


Ну что Вам сказать?..
Желаю Вам, что бы Ваша убеждённость не стала припятствием на Пути Дхарны.
Всё это не по теме. И в любом случая я бы не хотел продолжать с Вами такой разговор.

----------


## Шагдар

> Детей же к Прибежищу кроме особых случаев лучше не приводить, сами придут если будет соответствующая карма.


Уточню свой вопрос. Я имею в виду не получение обетов Прибежища у Ламы, а искусные средства пробудить у ребёнка интерес. Умеют ли буддисты прививать детям интерес к религии отцов, как умеют католики и православные? Существуют ли положительные примеры?

----------

